
Home Routers Under Attack via Malvertising on Windows, Android Devices - type0
https://www.proofpoint.com/us/threat-insight/post/home-routers-under-attack-malvertising-windows-android-devices
======
type0
How can anyone even try to defend Ad-networks in this day and age is beyond my
understanding.

Tl:dr "This malware changes DNS settings on the router and effectively becomes
in control of your internet traffic."

How can one disable STUN server requests in webRTC (i.e Chrome)?

